# Cannondale C2 stem question



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

What is the lengh and rise on the C2 stem that came on my 9-4 54cm? Thanks.


----------



## thefutureofamerica (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know the length of your stem, but it's easy to measure. Measure along the stem from the center of the steer tube (where the nut on the top cap is) forward to the center of the handlebars. 

Stem lengths usually come in 10 mm increments, and on a 54 it's probably either 90 or 100.


----------

